# sleep or no sleep



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

This is really to ask for any suggestions/ideas on aids to help sleep, I have looked into it  very vaguely and found some rather intresting ideas/remidies and some i knew of for example warm milk and cammomile tea, this is not for me but my dad he will not go and see the doctor he is just so stubborn, he literally goes to bed about 10 at night and is up by 3-4 every single morning he has often while staying with me been sat in the bath at 4am in morning and it worries me when he stays with me but also when he is back home, I want to help him and seen as he is so stubborn i thought this might help if i can show him some ideas he might take at lease one onboard.I mean when he is here he will constantly nod off , he gets bad back ache and his eyes sting but still nope "i dont need to see the quack" is his favorite line, any ideas greatly recieved x

cheers all x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

If possible try to keep him occupied during the day to stop napping. People who nap during the day sleep less at night. gentle exercise during the day might help if your dad is willing.

try doing relaxing things in the hour before bed like listening to relaxing music or just chating about what's gone on during the day.

How is the bed he sleeps in? Sometimes if a matress is too hard or soft it can affect a persons sleep.

If all else fails, can you or someone else in the family talk to the doctor and express your concerns? Your dad might see the doctor if the doctor asks him to come in.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have Insomnia , but I never sleep during the day , I just dont sleep at night either  If you get any tips to try let me know Steffi


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> If possible try to keep him occupied during the day to stop napping. People who nap during the day sleep less at night. gentle exercise during the day might help if your dad is willing.
> 
> try doing relaxing things in the hour before bed like listening to relaxing music or just chating about what's gone on during the day.
> 
> ...



he lives away from me though so getting him occupied in day will only work if he listens to me over the fone well there no chance and fat chance to that one, but i like the idea of getting someone else to have a chat with the doc my uncle lives with him so i could approach him , also he has a single bed very lumpy if you get me lol.
cheers for help x


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I have Insomnia , but I never sleep during the day , I just dont sleep at night either  If you get any tips to try let me know Steffi



my dad gets up reads paper browses over the sports news and that can be him till about midday when he wakes to eat, he just sits slouched in chair, i dont know how he gets through day to day surviving on such little sleep for his age


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

It may be he needs a new matress, once he has become used to sleeping on that he will sleep better, might be a good idea to get him to think it was his idea, he will accept it better then.


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It may be he needs a new matress, once he has become used to sleeping on that he will sleep better, might be a good idea to get him to think it was his idea, he will accept it better then.



ohh yes caroline very good idea


----------



## Caroline (Aug 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh yes caroline very good idea



Seen my mum doing it on my dad, I do it on hubby and grown up son and it works most of the time. When I got a spin dryer (my idea) I told hubby his idea was so good I had to act on it.


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Seen my mum doing it on my dad, I do it on hubby and grown up son and it works most of the time. When I got a spin dryer (my idea) I told hubby his idea was so good I had to act on it.



I cant manage that with o/h but with my dad it might be diffirent i think he has had the same bed about 10 years


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> my dad gets up reads paper browses over the sports news and that can be him till about midday when he wakes to eat, he just sits slouched in chair, i dont know how he gets through day to day surviving on such little sleep for his age



I usually have about 3/4 hours sleep , sometimes I skip a night and dont sleep at all  Ive read somewhere that as you get older you need less sleep , Im not sure how true this is though.


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I usually have about 3/4 hours sleep , sometimes I skip a night and dont sleep at all  Ive read somewhere that as you get older you need less sleep , Im not sure how true this is though.



yeah thats how my dad lives his life , i dont need alot of sleep now he says i'll be alright , well i have had a word with my uncle and he is going to sublty have a go at getting him to docs x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah thats how my dad lives his life , i dont need alot of sleep now he says i'll be alright , well i have had a word with my uncle and he is going to sublty have a go at getting him to docs x



I hope that works then Steff , you know how stubborn men can be !!

Let us know how he gets on


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I hope that works then Steff , you know how stubborn men can be !!
> 
> Let us know how he gets on



cheers hun will do xx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I hope that works then Steff , you know how stubborn men can be !!
> 
> Let us know how he gets on



Sometimes men are their own worst enemies...

Not sure if it is still  in print but one year I got hubby a Haines body mainatinence book. It is the same format as the car books but only all about the male body in order to get more men to get things checked out proplerly.

Hope dad got to the docs and all will soon be sorted out.


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Sometimes men are their own worst enemies...
> 
> Not sure if it is still  in print but one year I got hubby a Haines body mainatinence book. It is the same format as the car books but only all about the male body in order to get more men to get things checked out proplerly.
> 
> Hope dad got to the docs and all will soon be sorted out.



Aint heard from uncle as yet but thing is he like me he knows what my da like but he will tackle it diffirent to me so im sure it will be fine xx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Aint heard from uncle as yet but thing is he like me he knows what my da like but he will tackle it diffirent to me so im sure it will be fine xx



I'm sure things will be fine. Just a thought about the matress: I am looking into matress toppers as my bed is much too hard for me, so if your dad needs a new matress but didn't anything too expensive, perhaps a matress topper would do him as well?


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I'm sure things will be fine. Just a thought about the matress: I am looking into matress toppers as my bed is much too hard for me, so if your dad needs a new matress but didn't anything too expensive, perhaps a matress topper would do him as well?



ohh right i dont know much about them caroline ty for the heads up , I think the more info my dad has the harder it is for him to say no , if you get me if something looks a good idea and he cazn see the benifits it will be a winner hehe
cheers x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

I know Argos do matress toppers in different hrdnesses or softnesses, but it may also be worth doing a google search too, or looking at other furniture companies. I agree, the more facts there are, the more persuasive the argument is.


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I know Argos do matress toppers in different hrdnesses or softnesses, but it may also be worth doing a google search too, or looking at other furniture companies. I agree, the more facts there are, the more persuasive the argument is.



yup he cant pick holes in it then , cheers caroline i will look myself later on ,x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yup he cant pick holes in it then , cheers caroline i will look myself later on ,x



A good man knows when he is beaten, a wise man will take it no further and then there are fathers who are a law unto themselves...


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> A good man knows when he is beaten, a wise man will take it no further and then there are fathers who are a law unto themselves...



never a true word spoken


----------



## bev (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a super king size memory foam mattress - it is the best mattress i have ever slept on - and when my eldest comes to stay i end up with all three of the children in bed with me in the morning - if they get up in the night for the toilet - they cant resist getting in - it is SO comfortable! I dont know if the mattress toppers give the same quality of sleep - but may be worth a try - do you have a Dunhelm shop near you? They have them in there for a good price last time i looked.Bev


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

bev said:


> I have a super king size memory foam mattress - it is the best mattress i have ever slept on - and when my eldest comes to stay i end up with all three of the children in bed with me in the morning - if they get up in the night for the toilet - they cant resist getting in - it is SO comfortable! I dont know if the mattress toppers give the same quality of sleep - but may be worth a try - do you have a Dunhelm shop near you? They have them in there for a good price last time i looked.Bev



they is one near my dad well 25 miles away so i dont know if thats accsessible for him he dont have a p.c neither t look at anything or order owt online


----------

